
Scaling Stack Overflow: Keeping It Vertical by Obsessing Over Performance - ne01
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/stack-exchange
======
JeremyBanks
Or: the long term costs of supporting a poorly-aligned business model.

Vertical scaling would be much easier if almost everything was static, which
Stack Overflow could and should be. But they need to shove heavily
personalized advertisements down every user's throat to repay their venture
capitalists.

